# Legal Fat Burners?



## Jake_2792 (May 3, 2011)

Any ideas on what to get for a legal fat burner?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Chesteze


----------



## Beard1995 (Jun 3, 2011)

ECA stack - 1 Chesteze, 4 Pro plus, 1 75mg Asprin

Chromium Picolinate

Thermobol


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Try these mate... Very good IMO

http://www.elite-n.co.uk/id31.html

Other than that do a ChestEze ECA Stack as mentioned above... Theres loads of info on them on here!


----------



## RickMiller (Aug 21, 2009)

Check out any of the supplement sponsors on the site. Many of them will send a sample if you place an order and aren't sure what to choose.


----------



## Jaymond0 (May 14, 2011)

I rate the elite n ultimate stack. Plenty of buzz/energy to train on whilst low carbing it and literally takes your appetite away for the whole day. I have to force food down and normally I can eat for 5 even whilst crunked up on billy whizz.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Jaymond0 said:


> I rate the elite n ultimate stack. Plenty of buzz/energy to train on whilst low carbing it and literally takes your appetite away for the whole day. I have to force food down and normally I can eat for 5 even whilst crunked up on billy whizz.


Does it affect sleep?!


----------



## Jake_2792 (May 3, 2011)

What about fat burner pills?

And if I was to do the stack, how many times a day would be a necessary dose?


----------



## RyanH (Jun 9, 2011)

I got recommended grenades,

also try T5's

Ephedrine

Maybe a performance inhancer can help? Superpump 250 sent me off my head couldnt stop running seriously amazing stuff.


----------



## Jake_2792 (May 3, 2011)

Animal Cuts?


----------



## gymjim (Feb 1, 2009)

whats the correct dosage for yohimbine? and what timings?


----------



## predatorN (Mar 16, 2009)

Dexaprine is the best received fat burner we stock.


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

Jake_2792 said:


> Any ideas on what to get for a legal fat burner?


We'd say to have a look into Better Body Sports C-Bolic (which is essentially Forskolin), and stack that with a strong thermogenic like Sida Cordifolia or BPI RoxyLean ECA.

Forskolin not only get's awesome reviews, but it's great value, and has excellent study data support...for example:

"Oral ingestion of forskolin (250 mg of 10% forskolin extract twice a day) for a 12-week period was shown to favorably alter body composition while concurrently increasing bone mass and serum free testosterone levels in overweight and obese men. The results indicate that forskolin is a possible therapeutic agent for the management and treatment of obesity."

Source:

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/16129715


----------



## Jake_2792 (May 3, 2011)

Yeah, timinings and dosage? With meals etc.

I'll check your websites out @ Pred and BBwarehouse.


----------



## Jake_2792 (May 3, 2011)

Animal Cuts?


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

DCP is pretty decent.


----------



## Jake_2792 (May 3, 2011)

Still would like to know if anyone has used Animal Cuts. I heard it's pretty hard.


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

I really like Nutrex Lipo 6


----------



## I_so_l8 (Jun 6, 2010)

Try malice, mild buzz and wold well.


----------



## Grim Reaper (Feb 21, 2010)

big ste said:


> Try these mate... Very good IMO
> 
> http://www.elite-n.co.uk/id31.html
> 
> Other than that do a ChestEze ECA Stack as mentioned above... Theres loads of info on them on here!


X 2 on the elite stack really good and no crash


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

200-300mg caffein, 12.5mg yohimbine, 2 mega green tea. I take that 3 times a day, fasted until 3pm.


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

Jake_2792 said:


> Animal Cuts?


Decent reviews, with an added diuretic component of the formula so you should / would lose a little water weight too. Not the strongest stim wise imho if that's what you're after however - something like BPI Rx6 would give you more of a "stim kick".


----------



## RickMiller (Aug 21, 2009)

Wevans2303 said:


> DCP is pretty decent.


Nice choice if you want to go the stimulant-free route or complement an existing fat burner.


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

how many times a day should I have the chesteze, pro plus and aspirin eca ?


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

EAS T500 Fury or EPH 25's they are the dogs Bollocks

Rep


----------

